# Vasectomy !



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

OK guys we have a home full off children , I love them all dearly but i cant see the desire to have anymore !! 

My husband is very reluctant to have a vasectomy so i want your storys good and bad ..

thanks for your time


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't do it trev! Join my ahem... monastery instead. It's a lot safer and we don't allow the harem girls, I mean nuns, to carry sharp objects 

Humpty need not worry, you'll be in "safe hands".


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Mark !!!!!!!!!!!! Ok you made me smile 

must be some good storys


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

We agreed to have 3 kids. After our third child was born I got a vasectomy. It took 15 minutes and was painless. 

I did that 13 years ago. I am very, very glad that I did. 

For the first 2-3 years after the operation I felt a little bit weird when I ejaculated. It did not hurt - but - totally honest here - it did not feel quite as good as it had before the operation. That was the ONLY side effect, slightly reduced pleasure during orgasm. 

And then in year 3 or so everything returned to normal. This was not some psychosomatic reaction. I never heard of or read about any such side effect so I didn't expect anything like that. I have no idea what the deal was. 

I would do it again in a heartbeat. The side effect was mild and eventually went away. 







humpty dumpty said:


> OK guys we have a home full off children , I love them all dearly but i cant see the desire to have anymore !!
> 
> My husband is very reluctant to have a vasectomy so i want your storys good and bad ..
> 
> thanks for your time


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Did mine about 10 years ago with no side effects. I wouldn't call it painless as the anesthetic injection will make your eyeballs sweat but that is very short in duration. 

There was no change in volume or taste of the ejaculate (My wife tells me.) 

I had the suture-less procedure that really made it pretty quick and easy. Had it done in the morning, watched football with an ice pack that afternoon and mowed the lawn the next day. 

It was well worth it in my opinion. My wife had been on the pill for 20 years, it was time for her to get off of it.


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

Had it done last April, no regrets.

The surgery wasnt bad, haveing the nurse shave me was about the worse part of it! LOL...

As for pain, the anesthetic injections were by far the worse part. Felt like he was drilling a needle into my groin through one of my testicles. But that lasted only a few seconds. Surgery itself wasnt bad. 
Recovery wasnt bad, is wise to rest like the doctor says. 

After affects? my scortum kind of feels like it has liguid in it now, not un-comfortable, just a tad different. 

My ejaculations are normal, wife says they taste the same and I still cum so much she cant swallow it all. We are both glad about that.


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

make room for a new member Mark = ) i dont think there is a need to be so drastic .. lots of other good methods to look into


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

<<<<<<<<< perfect excues i think  !!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

she is a doll HD & trev


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

<<<< she is beautiful just like he mummy  
shes perfect adored by her brothers and sisters and already has me wrapped around her little fingers


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

mmmmmm !!!! 

how can i argue my case  .. but on the flip side i see no horror storys posted


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

The small possiblity of chronic pain and dementia scares the crap out of me. My balls are quite erotically sensitive as well, so I'd really rather not go that route.


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

yep id rather not go down that route !! and whos to say in a years time that we might want another child .. feelings change dont they . So many other birth control methods that can be used with out something so perminate


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

o.m.g !!! 

 ha ha ha !!! ha ha ha !!! ha ha ha !!! mmmm NO 

you really make me smile  xxx lol


----------



## Recovered (Oct 8, 2009)

humpty dumpty said:


> mmmmmm !!!!
> 
> how can i argue my case  .. but on the flip side i see no horror storys posted


When my wife was pregnant with our 3rd and final daughter, she simply looked at me and said "If you don't have this thing fixed before I give birth, you won't be touching me in any way until you do." That was how she 'argued' her case.

Like others have mentioned above....it was a 20 minute procedure. The only 'pain' was during the injection of the anesthetic, which was maybe a little more painful than getting a shot at the dentist for a filling. Spent the afternoon on the couch with an ice pack, and I was back to normal the next day.

Here's another argument. It has a higher success rate than non-surgical methods like birth control pills, condoms, etc. To have a vasectomy is a simple outpatient procedure for a man. For a woman, the same type of procedure is vastly more expensive, more complicated and features a longer recovery time. Sell it to him as...."if you get it done, we'll be back to business in a couple of days. If I get it done...we're out of commission for a longer period of time'.

Finally, afterwards, there are of course the obligatory samples that you have to take to the lab to have analyzed to insure that the vasectomy has been successful. These samples have to be 'uncontaminated'. When it came time to provide those samples....my wife was extremely helpful, and extremely creative in coming up with ways to get an uncontaminated sample. If you're as willing and creative in your own case....that would be another big selling point.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I have been so happy with mine, I have it done every weekend.

It takes a real man to not scream like a baby when somebody goes after your groin with a soldering iron and exacto knife.

Seriously ... no complications. Up and about normally the following day. Although I wouldn't recommend rugby or wind sprints.


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

I can't bring myself to do it. I am too nervous. For one what if we decide a 3rd in the near future? What if some horrible accident happens and I meed a 21 year old who wants kids??  Ok last part most likely not. Still I have an issue withany doctor messing around an area that works perfectly fine.. Something about needle in balls and hurting even for a few seconds scares the crap out of me.. I am also worried about less feeling for me.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

I had mine performed about three years ago, at about the time my wife was weaning our sixth child. The procedure was simple enough, and relatively non-painful. It was also a whole lot less invasive than having my wife sterilized. Who cares about the vas deferens anyway, right?

Huge difference noted in the amount of ejaculate. I know there is supposed to be no difference, but not in my case. I guess I really am sterile now, no doubts there. In retrospect, I wish I hadn't had my vasectomy. No performance differences noted, I can still go forever, but my wife reported less satisfaction immediately following the procedure, secondary to the reduction of volume.

I thought it would lead to an increase in the frequency of sex in our relationship, but it actually seems to have had the reverse effect. I thought she'd be grateful for my "stepping up", but I guess that's not her thing. Hell, if I knew where my marriage was headed, I would have never gotten snipped. Afterall, she can't get pregnant if she never wants/has sex. LIL


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

im not about to frog march him to the nearest clinic ,,  the look of fear on his face says it all ha ha !!! We have five children all under 10 all very much loved and wanted ( 2 are my brothers ) I love children i just know that i want to give the ones we have as much attention as they deserve !! maybe go on to foster in the years to come , we will look at other forms of birth control lol .


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> We have five children all under 10 all very much loved and wanted


That's good, becuase it could end up being 10 children under 5


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

LOL !!! Does a few more really make that much difference !!!


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

I think there is a limit to the stress kids add. I feel after 3 it's like just another part of life.. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger right??? HD must be very strong.


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

Strong, loving ,understanding great with the kids they adore her !! ( so do i ) dont get me wrong we have had some really low times in our marriage took a lot of working together to get to where we are now !! 
enjoying the good times and holding onto each other through bad time . 
<<<<< Sophie wasnt planned but im glad shes here and i know the whole family are better for her


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't think you can top Sophie....just give up on that idea and get the snip Trev...

I had a tubal ligation when I had my third child via c-section & had female problems ever since. My SIL had the same issues after hers. 

Friends' husbands that have had it done seemed to recover quickly w/o lasting problems.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I think it's pure hedonism to have surgery simply so that one can shag without consequences. That's why I'm against it. There are always consequences of some sort anyway. I'm not knocking anyone in this thread who has had it done, by the way  Just stay away from me with your sharp knives.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> mmmmmm !!!!
> 
> how can i argue my case  .. but on the flip side i see no horror storys posted


I had a really bad experience. One suture ripped and the normal healing time was extended a couple weeks. I am a shaver, and it has left a scar on one side. I was in bed for several days and walked bull legged for about 12 days. 

That said, I had a tree fall on my best friends parents house the day after and helped put up a temporary roof. That probably shouldn't be done the day after...


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

My H had one while I was pregnant with our second child. Mutual decision. A small family is better for us financially. It was easy (he said so!!) and he actually went out that night to see a friends movie premiere. Frozen peas, no lifting for a few days and he was back to normal. It has not slowed us down in ANY way sexually,and after the initial first few times he has not noticed any difference in sensation, ejaculate, etc. 
He volunteered to do it because surgery for a woman is much more involved and has many more complications.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

lastinline said:


> Huge difference noted in the amount of ejaculate. I know there is supposed to be no difference, but not in my case. I guess I really am sterile now, no doubts there. In retrospect, I wish I hadn't had my vasectomy. No performance differences noted, I can still go forever, but my wife reported less satisfaction immediately following the procedure, secondary to the reduction of volume.


I have this theory that ejaculate volume is an unconscious but important sexual health marker to women and plays a factor in continuing attraction for a man. If you're squirting into her like a 80 year old, that would be a bad thing.

I definitely noticed an upswing in my wifes interest in me once I started working out and drinking protein shakes and my volume increased notably. (and I quote... _"Dude, WTF, dude, OMG..."_)

Though as I say... just a theory.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't agree Atholk. I'm afraid this theory of yours in itself is a little flacid. I truly respect that you work out and chug the occasional protein shake, but I am an extraodinarily masculine man. I would wager you this weeks check my male nurse friend that my training volume is hands down more ardous than yours. I am a friggin weapon. The problem is my depressed "hippie wife" doesn't want to sleep with a weapon. 

This is going to be hard for you to believe Atholk, but I am coming to the conclusion that you can be "too masculine" for some women. I think they appreciate a little "softness" in their men. I've lost that, and sadly we don't live in an age where our village is likely to be attacked by raiders anytime soon. LIL


----------



## frankt511 (Nov 18, 2009)

Best 20 minute procedure i could ever have. I couldn't recommend it enough!


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

lastinline said:


> I don't agree Atholk. I'm afraid this theory of yours in itself is a little flacid. I truly respect that you work out and chug the occasional protein shake, but I am an extraodinarily masculine man. I would wager you this weeks check my male nurse friend that my training volume is hands down more ardous than yours. I am a friggin weapon. The problem is my depressed "hippie wife" doesn't want to sleep with a weapon.
> 
> This is going to be hard for you to believe Atholk, but I am coming to the conclusion that you can be "too masculine" for some women. I think they appreciate a little "softness" in their men. I've lost that, and sadly we don't live in an age where our village is likely to be attacked by raiders anytime soon. LIL


Oh I agree you're physically tougher than I am, not bothering to compete on that account. And yes I have read much on the PUA boards that seem to indicate increasing female interest to about 200 lbs "pure muscle" for a 6 foot guy, but that interest starts to decline as the guy bulks up further after that. Michelanglo's David being a loose ideal to work towards.

Ejaculate volume though is a different matter. I'd consider that a different sexual factor as opposed to overall brawn. Just one factor among the many. But like I say - simply an abstract theory, I can't offer scientific proof on that one. It's just an interesting thought. I do have a general hunch that for unfit, unhealthy men though, their overall semen quality gets lower, and that on an unconscious level their partners know that, and it switches off the attraction their wife has for them. It seems far fetched until you compare that to the proven idea that women can actually sense by smell the compatible quality of potential male partners immune systems.

You have to balance _both_ the alpha and the beta male characteristics in a long term relationship. I "preach alpha" because so many men (including myself for a very very long time) lean way too deeply towards the beta end of things.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> Clean up would be a lot easier!
> 
> For me, as long as he has the stamina to take me where I want to go, the rest is semantics.


There have been a number of studies that link female depression to use of condoms in long term relationships. Individual couples of course can fall anywhere on the spectrum, but overall there really does seem to be more going on with women responding to ejaculation than just clean up.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

I have to come clean, although I practise semen retention, and keep my seed to myself, it makes me feel wonderful knowing I can produce enough sperm to repopulate all of the UK, both Geramanys and half of France in one ejaculation. That's a lot of power.

When everybody else has either gone sterile from too many evil food additives, or by voluntary vasectomy or whatever - perhaps men like me will be called upon to help out


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Mark that has made me laugh so much , nothing to do with fear either eh???? 
What is funny and i do laugh about it so much, is the way i get i really dont want to use comdoms either !!! 
mmmmmmmmmmm !!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> I can produce enough sperm to repopulate all of the UK, both Geramanys and half of France in one ejaculation.


Now THAT'S a money shot!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> Now THAT'S a money shot!!! :smthumbup:


Like I said many times before Amp, no-one tops you for humour


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

I traded for mine with my wife. She wanted me to have it done, and I knew I'd eventually lose that arguement. So, I wanted a full set of racing tires for my hobby. It was an arguement she knew she'd eventually lose too. So a deal was struck!

But, I still have some slight pain down there on one of my fella's who's apparently not to keen about what was done. There's also been occassional blood in my urine, particularly after an "active" week. They think it's trying to heal itself, and haven't been conclusive about the blood (but nothing out of the ordinary on the battery of test they've done). 
So, I traded my balls for tires. My wife later decided my racing habit was too expensive and intrusive on our lives. And once a year, the doctor insist on sending a video camera up there (not pleasant btw). Wasn't such a good thing for me after all.............


----------



## Beninyourshoes (Jul 31, 2009)

I got mine 12yrs ago. I think the biggest problem for men is the "unknown". What will it be like afterwords, and a little embarrassment for some men. I had mine performed in the doctors office. I remember being called into the back and told to take off my clothes and lay down on a cold table. Then a REALLY attractive blond with fairly large breast and showing a lot of cleavage came over and started prepping me. All I could think was "do not embarrass yourself". 10 Minutes later it was done. I have to say, follow the doctors orders to the tee. I picked up something too heavy a day or two later and felt something rip. My testicles got huge. I went back to the doctor and was told that I had created a blood clot and that it would go away on its own in about a month or two. As far as the side effects, the only thing I notice is longer endurance but less pressure. I used to could hit the ceiling (exaggerating a little) but now, nothing like that. I don't really find this a problem though. 
I would suggest this to anyone.


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

I just cant see the gain in having the opp !! I dont want her to either !! 
I dont want to do something so perminate when there are other methods of birth control that can be used .. i know you have all enjoyed sex with no worrys about creating children after .. I enjoy being itimate with my wife now ! I know she feels our family is complete .. will she feel the same in a few years ? 
Have a good friend whos waiting for a reversal ...


----------



## Mattie J (Sep 1, 2009)

I had mine done March 7, 2002. I actually held a mirror to observe the entire procedure, all without ever taking the Valium prescribed to me. Very interesting procedure, this was the non-scaple vasectomy. Two small incisions, pulled the tubule out, cut approximately 1/2" out followed by carterizing each end of the tubule followed by two titanium staples on each tube end before being tucked back in. If my wife can get pregnant from me after all that then the child deserves to be here!! Only complaint was from the doctor; he wished that I had at least had the Valium to not make me so "tense" down there. He had a little trouble pulling the tubules out of the scrotum to cut them. Sort of funny looking back now. I'm a do-it-yourselfer, so I wanted to see the procedure first-hand in case I ever needed to reverse it and then reverse it yet again without health insurance!! On that note, have a great night and no worries for your husband!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

No problems - other than the large amounts of blood that come out during orgasm!!!

Just kidding of course...

There is a "cleansing" process you go through afterwards. It took a couple of days before I was comfortable with ME touching myself, and a few more before my wife, but then we ordered the Playboy channel and I have very fond memories of the month after it was done.

Makes sex easier - more carefree too. No worries.


----------

